# Eps



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Anyone try to install EPS on a non "electric" frame.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, not only try. I did it long time ago.
https://www.pellossalo.fi/content/uploads/images/medium/20120513_003.jpg
Weight Weenies • View topic - LOOK 695 SR with SR EPS, new pics on page 3


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks. It's hard to tell. Is all the cable routing internal?


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'll try and post pictures. All external.

I did create a battery mount under the BB and did sent some excess wires up through the BB -- just to make it look cleaner.


----------



## Tubby531 (Apr 9, 2010)

Other than on line reviews carried out on test bikes I've no idea how Eps is working over time. Is it reliable? Any problems, faults, niggles etc? Do you have to retune gears or do they hold there indexing okay? I'm buying in the Uk so it's a sizeable investment and I want get it right.

Your feedback is appreciated

Thanks


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Tubby531 said:


> Other than on line reviews carried out on test bikes I've no idea how Eps is working over time. Is it reliable? Any problems, faults, niggles etc? Do you have to retune gears or do they hold there indexing okay? I'm buying in the Uk so it's a sizeable investment and I want get it right.
> 
> Your feedback is appreciated
> 
> Thanks


The EPS system is excellent!
I have ridden it for the last 4 months almost every day 80-100km in all kinds of weather and its performed perfectly. I have not needed to reset anything from the original setup, which only takes a couple of minutes at most, provided you or your local bike shop know the correct assembly and setup procedures. If you need the set up info just follow the Campagnolo EPS set up videos that they make available and you should be good.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Tumppi said:


> Yes, not only try. I did it long time ago.


How is that battery mounted to the downtube? I can't tell from the pic if it's bolted on or some other attachment. Thanks.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

I put EPS on my titanium Seven, external. I mounted the battery with the water bottle holder adapter, so it sits under the water bottle. The only issue is what to do with all of the extra wire; I managed to wrap it under the battery. Not perfect, but it looks ok and better than spending a fortune to get the frame redone for internal routing (LBS quoted $2200 for that).

How does it work? Perfect. No issues. Turns shifting into a completely subconscious event. Is it worth the $$? Tough to justify, but it is a fun toy.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

Kristatos said:


> How is that battery mounted to the downtube? I can't tell from the pic if it's bolted on or some other attachment. Thanks.


Explained here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2006&page=47


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Tumppi said:


> Explained here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2006&page=47


Thanks for that link :thumbsup:


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

kmak said:


> I put EPS on my titanium Seven, external. I mounted the battery with the water bottle holder adapter, so it sits under the water bottle. The only issue is what to do with all of the extra wire; I managed to wrap it under the battery. Not perfect, but it looks ok and better than spending a fortune to get the frame redone for internal routing (LBS quoted $2200 for that).
> 
> How does it work? Perfect. No issues. Turns shifting into a completely subconscious event. Is it worth the $$? Tough to justify, but it is a fun toy.


Can you post or send me pictures of the F&R/D area?

Thanks.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

Sure - note that I installed all of this myself - and had never done any work on a bike before....


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Here are my photos. 

I originally used the water bottle mount, but made my own BB mount. I had to drill one hole at the base of the downtube and glued a flange-nut from the inside. The other end is mounted to the derailleur guide mount. I enlarged the water drain hole in the BB and hid some wires in the seat tube. 

The wire is taped to the downtube along with my computer wires.

Just recharged the battery after two months and 1,500 mile.

My only issue has been when going from large to small chainring under power, the chain gets stuck on the large chainring in one spot. This has happen 4 or 5 times, but I don't know if it has anything to do with EPS.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I like the position of your battery, but ouch, drilling a whole in your beautiful Colnago....yikes.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Drill Baby Drill !!! Very nice install and glad to see someone make it work on a non eps frame.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

natedg200202 said:


> Drill Baby Drill !!! Very nice install and glad to see someone make it work on a non eps frame.


Yeah, it wasn't that big of an issue. At that spot, it's more than 1/4" thick.
But, I was not willing to drill any holes in the seat tube, or chainstay.

Very few people have noticed that it's not an EPS frame.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Technically there is no EPS frame. At the introduction last year, Campagnolo said that the EPS system was designed to fit Di2-specific frames. They didn't want to try to force another standard...


----------



## AndyL-HK (Sep 14, 2012)

Except Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL-4 2012 & 2013 models! Have just bout the frame - (Stated as Di2 Ready) and now trying to fit Campy EPS record on......a few problems, most solved...

1: Specialized OSBB not compatable with Campy Ultra Tourque - they have a fix adapter available but heard it is not great...was put on to C-bear (thanks again Mads!) and purchased a custom sleeve/bearing set...
2: Battery/control unit won't fit under bottle cage and needs to be mounted under BB (actually I like it there better) still working out the wiring routing
3: Tolerance for 11 speed Campy is extremely tight and now looking for a solution to fit my existing Reynolds 46 wheel set in.......getting some good feedback on the Specialized thread...thanks guys

All in all a real pain and not even sure I can make it work........otherwise I'm just going back to my old Dura Ace 7900!


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

AndyL-HK said:


> Except Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL-4 2012 & 2013 models! Have just bout the frame - (Stated as Di2 Ready) and now trying to fit Campy EPS record on......a few problems, most solved...
> 
> 1: Specialized OSBB not compatable with Campy Ultra Tourque - they have a fix adapter available but heard it is not great...was put on to C-bear (thanks again Mads!) and purchased a custom sleeve/bearing set... _*Not an EPS problem
> 
> ...


Everything you wanted to know about riding and setting up Campagnolo’s Electronic Power Shift group
*Standard wiring:* I had also hoped for universality of the routing of the wires in frames already set up for Di2 internal routing, and that is indeed the case. *Campagnolo’s rubber sealing grommets fit into the same rounded-rectangular holes that Shimano specifies for its grommets, and the hole locations are the same.*

Tour Tech: Look debuts aggressive 675 endurance frame
Look went with a more standard Press Fit BB86 bottom bracket, rather than the proprietary BB used on the 695. *The 675 gets internal cable routing designed for easy swaps between Di2, EPS and mechanical drivetrains*, and a Di2 battery mount under the bottom bracket as well.

Campagnolo Unveils EPS Electronic Systems | Cyclingnews.com
Speaking of wiring, *EPS will thankfully use the same port sizes and positions as currently required by Shimano's Di2 system*. Even better, Campagnolo won't have multiple wiring kits depending on how the system is installed – the leads from the power pack to the individual components are supposedly all long enough to accommodate a wide range of fitments and extra wiring will just need to be tucked inside the frame (assuming internal wiring, of course).


----------



## AndyL-HK (Sep 14, 2012)

HI Flatlander

I think you mis-understood my post...I am not looking to aportion blame here and I wouldn't be even trying to solve these problems unless I _really_ wanted the EPS. I agree that these issues are not of EPS origin...most are Specialized. What really irritates me is that a 2013 frame from a leading manufacturer *should* be both di2 and EPS compatable. My responses directly from Specialized are basically telling me that EPS will not fit on their frames (except the new EPS Venge which has modifications at factory to allow for the 11 speed cassette to fit. What I am looking for is to see if anyone has successfully completed this build and if so please help!


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

AndyL-HK said:


> HI Flatlander
> 
> I think you mis-understood my post...I am not looking to aportion blame here and I wouldn't be even trying to solve these problems unless I _really_ wanted the EPS. I agree that these issues are not of EPS origin...most are Specialized. What really irritates me is that a 2013 frame from a leading manufacturer *should* be both di2 and EPS compatable. My responses directly from Specialized are basically telling me that EPS will not fit on their frames (except the new EPS Venge which has modifications at factory to allow for the 11 speed cassette to fit. What I am looking for is to see if anyone has successfully completed this build and if so please help!


Well, my interpretation of what you wrote seemed to point fingers. However, I will take you you at your word.

I would put my money on Campagnolo. When they said that they planned EPS to be compatible with Di2, I would tend to believe them. Campagnolo is a MUCH smaller company than Shimano (a couple of years ago it was $150,000,000USD per year for Campagnolo versus $2,000,000,000USD for Shimano). Somewhere I read a statement that the idea was NOT to create an additional standard beyond Di2. That makes complete sense because Campagnolo has more riding on the success of EPS than Shimano has on Di2. Campagnolo has a lot invested in EPS and they would take a serious hit if it didn't sell.

Therefore, I'm thinking that Specialized has a problem. It could be that there is something marginal about the application for Di2 that creates an issue for EPS. Or, it could be that EPS caught them by surprise. However, that would be odd because EPS was sort of a worst kept secret. The Movistar team and Lampre (I think) had been riding the system for the last few years. It's almost like you would have to be living under a rock to miss it. Campagnolo did the EPS introduction last November, but you would have to think that they released dimensional information to the bike manufacturers long before that.

Also, I am surprised about the width of the cassette. That would mean that the mechanical systems wouldn't fit as the cassette is common for all Campagnolo 11spd systems. It's also odd since I had originally spec'ed my 2005 frame with 10sp Centaur and converted it to 11sp Chorus last Fall with no problem. Very curious...

Anyway,

Good Luck!


----------

